# Bud light tastes like piss



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

just sayin.........


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

I have never tried piss...but Bud light does taste like what I have always imagined that piss tastes like!


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm with Smorg on this one.


smorgdonkey said:


> I have never tried piss...but Bud light does taste like what I have always imagined that piss tastes like!


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

There are some good american beers, but Bud, Miller, Coors, etc are drinks made for people that don't like the taste of beer. 

Sam Adams and Sierra Nevada are a couple US beers I like.


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

Anything "light" just isn't worth my while.


----------



## Shepody (Mar 8, 2008)

I'm happy to say that I've never drank either one.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

I've tried both, Bud and most "American" beers taste worse.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

I don't drink anymore but when I did, if I was offerred a bud lite as the only beer alternative, I'd say I would prefer water and mean it. I like water but I never liked bud lite... or any American production beer for that matter. However, like we Canadians, they do have some excellent micro breweries down south.


----------



## NGroeneveld (Jan 23, 2011)

If it aint dark brown, it aint worth drinkin...


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I was fond of michelob (spelling?) for a while, but not a big fan of American beer in general. Like the story goes, what does American beer and having sex on a boat have in common?.....Both are effin near water.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Why shouldn't American girls drink beer on the beach? They might get sand in their Schlitz.

I've been dry for 11 years but still remember with a certain degree of fondness what beer drinking is all about. Good beer is nectar from the Gods. That doesn't include light/lite beers. 20 years ago we had a neighbour who liked to come over with 2 light beers, always Labatts products, because he hated to drink alone. I, on the other hand, loved to drink dark heavy beers, alone. Our concepts of beer drinking were vastly different. Too bad, he was a decent guy otherwise.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

I like most beers, in moderation...even Corona.

The good beers, I like whether in moderation or excess.

Dark, amber or yellow...and sometimes together...


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i never liked beer, or any other alcoholic drink. beer became a waste of time and belly space for me. i only drank for the purpose of getting drunk, or to shut up _that one guy at every party that follows me around insisting that i have a beer_.
if they ever made pepsi get you drunk without destroying the taste, i'd be in big trouble. or chocolate milk.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

I love it but I have only had perhaps 3 beer in the last 3 months. Summer is harder to give it up. I just haven't bought any and when it isn't in the fridge then I don't uncap and empty them.

It's a beer hiatus right now...I didn't start because of any particular either - it just happened.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

im not fussy, american beer is beer too.
i had an eye opening experience once.
beer stores used to be shut here on sundays, so we'd go over to the states.
i get into an argument with a girl im with over there one time, and find myself stranded there,
wandering the streets.
im like a mile or two across the border, niagara falls.
i make friends with a bunch of guys on a street corner drinking beer.
they finished their beers, and then headed across the street to "the fridge"- a small variety store.

remember those big beers they sold at the gasworks?
thats what they had there. rockets they called them.
these guys were drinking something called "king cobra".
im grabbing an armload and these guys are laughing at me.
"no man, you buy one, when its gone you come get another. its always cold, and the store is open all night."

i had a great time there, stayed for 3 days- dont think i slept the whole time.
didnt matter were we ended up, on seemingly every corner there was a 24 hour store full of those big, cold beers.
seemed to me america knows how to drink beer, and does it properly.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Ha ha ha ha ha ha... There are always several groups of guys and gals in the alleys around my place downtown here drinking Big Bear or other cheap giant beers. We who live here don't like it at all.


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm not a fan of any light beer. I usually drink Molson Canadian or Steam Whistle beer when I'm not drinking Whiskey.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

All beer tastes like what I would imagine piss to taste like to me.

I've tried to fit in, but I'm just a square peg trying to fit in a square hole when it comes to this stuff.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Whenever I have a beer, which is fairly rare, usually when we go out to dinner, a case of beer in my house will last about 6 months easy, I order a Kieth's if they have it. But the other night we stopped in to see my buddies boy who was playing at some bar, they had bud light on tap so I ordered one, total crap


----------



## FrankyNoTone (Feb 27, 2012)

Beer is the liquid waste from yeast so it is indeed piss and most beers are not that far removed from it. At restaurants, I usually drink stuff like Stella and Heinekin but that too more or taste like (imported Eurotrash) piss. Sometimes I have a hankering for albino piss and drink wheat beers by Paulader or Hoegaarden.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I'm not big on the tastes of strong beers. I also learned to drink coffee by loading it with sugar, so feel free to use that as a reference point .

I don't mind bud light, but I don't go out and buy it. When I do have a beer, I prefer Mill Street if I can get it. I recently tried a grapefruit beer (you read that right) made by Raddler (I think). If any of you live in London or come here on business, they serve it at The Early Bird on Talbot (right by the greyhound). I don't think I've ever enjoyed a beer quite as much as this stuff! They always get cool seasonal beers in, and I'm there just often enough to try it out.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

no worse than Blue and Canadian IMO. Over the years, our mainstream beers have sunk to the level of the big American brands.

Good thing that we have a lot of other good one's to choose from.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

I've been hooked on Creemore Kellerbeer lately; nice full flavour, unfiltered

as much as I can't stand beer like blue/bud light etc, I couldn't care less if anyone else drank it. I just hate going to the big concert events where all you can get is generic Molson/Labbatt's piss...

I'd much rather see a band in a small venue, where you can sit at a table and order a better selection of beer on tap


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Budda said:


> I prefer Mill Street if I can get it.


I really like this brand, total surprise when I found it here in Alberta. I was on a BC beer kick at the time having spent a fair amount of time on Vancouver Island tasting the samples from so many of the microbreweries. I tried Mill St. only because of the adventurous, if you can call it that, mood I was in. As for my drinking patterns, I'm not a fan of piss but I do enjoy cold light beer in the warmer summer weather. Bud Light Lime is ok and this summer was spent drinking Corona with fresh lime, always has to be, I used to like Kokanee but got over it quick when I found Rickards Red. I'd have to say over the years it's always been a good beer to comfortably enjoy/fall back on and I actually really like it from the tap which is the opposite for me when it comes to lighter beers served that way. I don't drink to excess or to end up sideways, that stopped so many years ago, but I do love to drink and try new beers. I found anything similar to RR I've enjoyed and one day shopping at the Superstore Liquor I came across a PC brand "Honey Red", love it, worth a try.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Budda said:


> I'm not big on the tastes of strong beers. I also learned to drink coffee by loading it with sugar, so feel free to use that as a reference point .
> 
> I don't mind bud light, but I don't go out and buy it. When I do have a beer, I prefer Mill Street if I can get it. I recently tried a grapefruit beer (you read that right) made by Raddler (I think). If any of you live in London or come here on business, they serve it at The Early Bird on Talbot (right by the greyhound). I don't think I've ever enjoyed a beer quite as much as this stuff! They always get cool seasonal beers in, and I'm there just often enough to try it out.


Although German beer is arguably the best in the world, that stuff finds its' way over here isn't fresh. Mill St. Organic Lager is the closest thing I've found to German beer in Canada. It adheres to the Bavarian purity law of 1516 & lacks the preservatives that are prevalent amongst the offerings from the major N. American brewers (trace amounts of formaldahyde have been found in U.S. Budweiser). 

Radler is the German word for cyclist & is brewed by Stiegl in Salzburg Austria. Apparently this beverage was invented by an innkeeper whose establishment was located 20-30 km outside Salzburg. His inn was a popular destination for cyclists & one hot summer he realized that he hadn't ordered enough beer for the season. Rather than run out, he began to mix it w/ flavoured soda water (lemon & grapefruit IIRC) & then told the cyclists that he had invented the beverage out of concern for their safety. It was a long ride back to Salzburg & he didn't want them to get too tipsy & have an accident. I had a girlfriend who hailed from Barbados & she used to make what she called a shandy w/ Banks beer & lemonade. Same idea, but I find the tartness of the Radler a little more refreshing.

Sorry to ramble. My father fled the DDR in 1957. I'd never been to the old country, however a couple of summers ago he & I spent 2 amazing weeks in Germany. Drinking Hacker-Pschorr on a terrace at midnight in the Munchen Altstadt & a visit to the Stiegl brewery were some of the many highlights. This thread has called to mind some very pleasant memories.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I was a pretty dedicated drinker of Canadian for decades. When they merged with Coors, that did it for me. I changed to Alexander Keiths IPA which is a decent beer, but more and more I find myself just picking up a few odd brands that I don't see often, just to try them. I wish my memory was better so I could repeat some of the really good ones. On the other hand, next time I pick one of them out again, I will be surprised again.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I agree that Germany and Austria have some fantastic beer to offer! I spent about a week in and around Salzburg and the beer was very good, noticeably better then the Kokanee I was used to at the time. I want to say that one of the best beers I ever had in my life was in a bar at a Munich train station. Oh to be hopping trains around Europe without too much of a care....


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2012)

Most mass-produced beer tastes overly sweet and terrible to me. Whether it originates from the US or Canada or where ever. I like my beer to have some substance, some character, something...unique.

The USA has an amazing microbrew scene. Far better than what we've got in Canada. We get some of it up here in Ontario -- the LCBO occasionally carries Southern Tier, Brooklyn Brewery and so on -- but to really appreciate how amazingly diverse their brew scene is you have to hit up a US-side outlet like Bear World or something like that. There are some amazing brews coming out of the US. Anything from Firestone is stellar. I'd pay stupid money to try one of their Parabola's. And their DBA is the best double IPA you can buy in regular rotation. The Southern Tier stuff is alternately awesome and hideous. They make the best pumpkin beer: Imperial Pumpking. And also the worst beer ever imagined: Voodoo Donut (but if you ever have a chance to have a Voodoo Donut from Portland DO IT...best donuts, bar none). And they have some delicious but challenging beers like Mokah. Brooklyn Brewery has a killer barley wine called Monster Ale.

Some recent favourites:
- Muskoka Breweries Twice as mad Tom -- OUTSTANDING double IPA. Tons of grapefruit notes. So easy to drink.
- Charlevoix Dominus Vobiscum Lupulus -- http://beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/2807/40466 -- so good. No words to describe it.
- Great Lakes Brewery Crazy Canuck -- killer double IPA in a can!
- Black Creek Brewery Rifleman's Ration -- exactly what a brown ale should be, serve slightly below room temperature
- Spearhead Hawaiian Style Pale Ale
- Harviestoun Brewery Ola Dub -- you like dark? This stuff is black hole.

If anyone does http://untappd.com/ let me know -- we can cross-follow each other.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

vadsy said:


> I agree that Germany and Austria have some fantastic beer to offer! I spent about a week in and around Salzburg and the beer was very good, noticeably better then the Kokanee I was used to at the time. I want to say that one of the best beers I ever had in my life was in a bar at a Munich train station. Oh to be hopping trains around Europe without too much of a care....



I was looking at some pics from our trip & more often than not a mug of beer is in the shot. What's great about Germany is that every region seems to have their own brewery, so although the selection in a given town isn't vast, the beer is incredibly fresh b/c it's local. Wanna try something different? Just hop on the train & head to the next city. 

There was a dark beer in Dresden that was low in alcohol content and very high in malt. It had a nice, subtle sweetness, we'd have one for "dessert" in the evening. 

After visiting Dachau, we went to the HofBrau Haus. It was a rather intense day emotionally, so to help "process" what we'd witnessed that day, I downed 3L rather quickly. I passed out by 8:30 & slept like a baby. No preservatives = no hangover.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

That's something! I agree about the fresh and fantastic beer and I also seem to have many pictures where a mug is visible. Weird.


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

iaresee said:


> Most mass-produced beer tastes overly sweet and terrible to me. Whether it originates from the US or Canada or where ever. I like my beer to have some substance, some character, something...unique.


Probably the best thing I've read on this forum.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

vadsy said:


> That's something! I agree about the fresh and fantastic beer and I also seem to have many pictures where a mug is visible. Weird.


It's not weird, it's good. My dad is from Waldheim, a small town west of Dresden & they've put a bierkellar into the basement of the city hall. Gotta love a place that has their priorities straight! I bet a lot of this partisan bullshit would be reduced if all the politicians sat down for a few pints. My buddy & I once solved world hunger over a bottle of Crown Royal. Trouble is, nobody had a pen & we couldn't quite remember the solution in the a.m.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2012)

nkjanssen said:


> Yep, yep and yep.
> 
> I honestly think the only difference between Coors Light, Bud, Molson Canadian and the other mass-produced Canadian and US beers is how much water they mix in with the sickly-sweet beer-flavoured syrup. Americans like more water. Canadians a bit less. It's all disgusting, though. Once I tried real beer, I never went back. I've been shopping at Sherbrook Liquor in Edmonton now for about 6 years. They stock around 700 different beers. A new place just opened here in town with two locations called, I think, "Wines + More". They apparantly have over 1,800 different beers. Havn't gone yet, but am looking forward to checking it out.


I hadn't had a mass produced beer in a long time. Went to a family function last Christmas and all they had was Canadian. It was like candy. I get why the kids like it. Not for me though.

Lucky. Those places sound awesome. The LCBO around Ottawa tries, but not hard enough. In Toronto you can hit up the LCBO Depot on Lakeshore and they'll usually have a ton of singles to pick from but up here you have to commit to a case to get some of the harder to find stuff. I've been trying to drive to Bear World (http://www.bearworldnny.com/) for months now but just can't seem to muster the time to get down there. Thankfully my neighbour goes once a month and is always kind of enough to bring me back a few unique singles.

I get the feeling we'd like hanging out IRL.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Bud light tastes like piss - just sayin.........


Try drinking it before you run it through your liver.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Guitar101 said:


> GuitarsCanada said:
> 
> 
> > Bud light tastes like piss - just sayin.........
> ...


Reminds me of the old joke about the Scotsman who asks his best friend to pour a really expensive bottle of single-malt whisky on his grave. His friend says, "Aye....do ye mind if I pass it through me kidneys ferst?"

That might actually add a bit of flavour to Bud Light.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

nkjanssen said:


> I've been shopping at Sherbrook Liquor in Edmonton now for about 6 years. They stock around 700 different beers. A new place just opened here in town with two locations called, I think, "Wines + More". They apparantly have over 1,800 different beers. Havn't gone yet, but am looking forward to checking it out.


Sherbrook is nice but I feel like it's far as I hate driving more then 20 minutes in any direction. I've got a tiny place here in the Park called Little Guy Liquor Company and he has nothing but the different, lots of the oddball stuff, like maple bacon beer and Rasputin Stout which is pretty deadly. We just had one of these Wines and More open up and I stopped in to find out it's the size of Home Depot inside. The wine selection cost is from $9 to $1800, they have spirits from everywhere and the beer selection was too much to browse at the time. The "tasting" bar is 20 feet long with 30 taps behind it, when I was in it looked like a couple of guys were just shooting the breeze having a pint in a Solo cup. Gotta love that!


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2012)

vadsy said:


> Rasputin Stout which is pretty deadly.


Rasputin is fantastic. Neighbour and I were joking around, trying to pour it from a high height this summer...standing on a lawn chair...*still* wouldn't develop much of a head! That's a *serious* stout!


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I stand by my "deadly" comment. I'll have stout with you but that one makes me cringe.


----------

